# Weather



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

As you may know we get our weather forecasts from MSNBC who in turn up until last week got their weather forecasts from AccuWeather.

Last week MSNBC dropped Accuweather and now gets its forecasts from the Weather Channels weather.com service.

In doing this change our weather service here on DBStalk.COM has been affected. Many cities which were available with Accuweather are no longer available with the Weather Channel, however many cities that were not available before are available with the Weather Channel. (In fact there are over 36,000 cities available from the Weather Channel!)

In order to upgrade our system to add all the new cities and remove all the missing ones we will need to REMOVE and RE INSTALL the weather feature here on DBStalk.COM.

The current plan is to do this on Tuesday. While the work is being done the Weather feature will be unavailable. You will see a graphic on your screen telling you that this. 

I will work my hardest to get things back online ASAP. While I am working on this you may see some small bugs while I customize this feature for our site. 

Once the weather is back online, you will need to reselect your local city.

I apologize in advance for the inconvenience!

Thanks for your understanding! 

We hope you enjoy all the new features here at DBStalk.COM!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Sounds good!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

So there will not be any waeather on Tuesday right...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Actually the weather is still there (just click the view my forecast from the main page.)

Weather should be fixed by tommorow night (hopefully)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

its 0 with a wind chill of 0 according to mine. that must have been some cold front that went by today.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

as my weather is currently offline, i'm scared to venture outside for fear i may get sucked into an empty vacuum.,..(would that be another form of "hoovering"???)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The main weather page is back online now.

http://www.dbstalk.com/weather.php

Now I need to figure out how to get the weather back on the main page (as this version everything is changed.) 

The author did a good job fixing a lot of the problems.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

My weather has defaulted to New York City...

Someone get a rope!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Actually it is fixed now, it defaults to San Antonio Texas. 

You will need to reset your city once I am done.


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

Scott any chance of adding Canadian weather to the site?  http://www2.alberta.com/weather/


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Actually it is fixed now, it defaults to San Antonio Texas. *


Actually that's my idea. Administrator privilege 

Looks like the new version works well and seems fast. Thanks Scott!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup I think I am officially done installing this one.  It works nice and fast on both the new homepage and the main forums page. 

All members will need to reset their default city. 

The good news is that this new version of the software includes EVERY city on Earth in which the Weather Channel provides forecasts for! When you look at the cities in your state your probably gonna see a bunch of towns you never heard of before! Thats how detailed this database is!

My thanks goes out to Jason who wrote the weather program! He's the one who did the great job, I just installed the program and modified the scripts to fit the look I want for the board.


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

Scott The new weather server has Canadian cities listed. I even get the weather in metric for my closest city Lloydminster, Alberta.

Thankyou. This site is amazing as it just keeps on getting better and better.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No problem Dave!

We aim to please, which is one of the reasons why we are here. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

FWIW one of the locations used by the Weather channel is all of 1.5 miles from the reservation. I guess I don't even have to look out the window anymore.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Teepee's have windows?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Well since we opened the casino I am living in swankier quarters.

One of these days I will post a shot of stately Geronimo Manor.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"I even get the weather in metric for my closest city Lloydminster, Alberta."

Yup, we ALL have the ability to get metric weather! Isn't it great!


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

Mark the funny part right now is it says it is -18C here right now.  I think part of the weather server is down right now. The 5 day forecasts seem to be right on.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"Yup, we ALL have the ability to get metric weather! Isn't it great!"_

No, it's not.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Just because Nevele isn't listed.


----------

